# Venice Louisiana



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a trip booked to the Sportmans Fishing Lodge from September 22-25. Has anyone been there, the accommodations look awesome! 6400sq ft lodge and our own private chef all taken care of by one of my suppliers. Really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Inshore or offshore or both?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Man . Have fun. Get a bloody Mary at Venice Marina ...and get their fried shrimp there. They have a house made sauce that's kinda like a sweet cocktail sauce with extra kick. Its the fried shrimp I compare all too now .


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Inshore Monday, Reds, Spec trout and flounder. Tuesday Tuna offshore rig fishing!


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

1more said:


> Inshore Monday, Reds, Spec trout and flounder. Tuesday Tuna offshore rig fishing!


Good luck that's a dream trip. What charter are u fishing with


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

They have their own fleet of boats.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Tuna in the gulf is definitely on my bucket list. I'm pulling for you to get a good weather window.. theres some real bruiser sized yellowfins out there. I'm jealous.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Well i just got back and i can only say what a great trip. The Bull Reds were just unbelievable, caught well over 30 in 2 days that ranged from 32-44" and 1 Jack Cravvel that i fought for 1hr 40 minutes that weighed 32#. The sharks were eating alot of the tuna that the guys were catching so the 16 of us decided to Red fish both days and no regrets on not tuna fishing. The lodge was exceptional and the guides were 1st class and the food was awesome. If you ever get a chance GO as we made reservations for next year. Yes the Bloody Marys and the Margaritas as well as the strawberry daquires and the loaded cherries were killer.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like a blast! The only thing I would want different is two days doesn't sound like enough fishing!!


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like an epic experience, the taxman has been a problem off the OBX for the last few years evidently they're an issue in the gulf too. Good decision going after the reds. Getting harder and harder to justify laying out a bunch of cash to feed the sharks.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

are you sur your not feeling sick and need me to take your place? i'm ready to go, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

garshark said:


> Good luck that's a dream trip. What charter are u fishing with


We were with the Venice sportsman lodge, all inclusive. 16 guys 8 boats and one hell of a great time. 3 nights and 2 days of fishing 1800.00 per man gratuity included.
One bad thing about flying, fish must be frozen and no ice so the Yeti soft sided coolers worked out great!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sounds like you had a great time.


----------

